# REZMADE SHOW (MAIN SHOW) SEPT 22



## teff (Aug 30, 2011)

*REZMADE 3rd Annual Carshow SEPT 22*














*CASH AWARDS (PRE-REGISTER ONLINE HERE)
http://www.rezmadecarclub.com/registration
*
$1000 each for Best of Show
SUV, TrucK, DUB Vehicle, Lowrider, Bomb
$1000 RezMade Car Club choice Award
$500 for Best of Show Motorcycle
$250 for Best of Show Bicycle
$500 Most Members Award


*MOTORCYCLES *
Full Size-street-custom Designer-street-custom

*BICYCLES*
16'' & Below-street-mild-full
20'' Bike-street-mild-full
Beach Cruiser-street-custom
3 Wheel-street-mild-full
*
New classes
*30's & Below 40’s Class
60-64 convertible
65-69 convertible
Best Bomb
Scion Class
RezMade Choice Award
*
Autos 
*30's & Below-original-street-mild-custom
40’s-original-street-mild-custom
50’s-original-street-mild-custom
60-64-original-street-mild-full
65-69-original-street-mild-full
60-64-convertible-original-street-mild-full
65-69-convertible-original-street-mild-full
70’s-street-mild-full
80’s-street-mild-full
90’s-street-custom
2000’s-street-custom
Luxury-street-mild-full
Hot Rod/Muscle Car-street-custom
Euro-street-custom
Import-street-custom
Scion-street-custom

*TRUCKS*
60’s & Below-original-street-custom
70’s & 80’s-street-custom
90’s-street-mild-full
2000’s-street-mild-full
Full Size SUV-street-mild-full
Mini SUV-street-mild-full
Mini Trucks-street-custom
El Camino/Ranchero-street-custom
*

HOP
*TRUCKS / CARS
SINGLE & DOUBLE PUMP STREET
1st $1000 2ND $500
 RADICAL
 1st $1000 2ND $500
*BIKINI/HARDBODY CONTEST*
 1st $1000, 2ND $500, 3RD $300

*
ROOM DISCOUNTS
*Mention you are with the RezMade Car Show & the room price will be discounted to $85.00 instead of paying the regular fee of $139.00. The hotel number is (800) 615-8030. The RezMade Car Club would like to thank everyone for their support in this years 3rd Annual Car Show.


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

I'll be there


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!! Ill b there


----------



## moonlighters (Jul 9, 2012)

WOW lots of feria up for grabs here. :wow:
always heard good things about this show!


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

moonlighters said:


> WOW lots of feria up for grabs here. :wow:
> always heard good things about this show!


great show .................
casino is nice.......................good people no drama


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Sounds gd 
T T T


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE CASA FOR THIS ONE


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

AZTEC IMAGE CC will b in the house


----------



## coachduce (Apr 5, 2012)

up up//// rezmade is good people.... lookin forward to this one


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down.....


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

To the top for my fellow NATIVES


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

IT WAS A GOOD SHOW LAST YEAR AND IM LOOKING FOWARD TO THIS YEARS, TTT


----------



## milhouse91 (Apr 28, 2009)

NEW FRIENDS CC WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

Brown society will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

any hotel info?


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. IN THE HOUSE:wave: NATIVE POWER


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

SOCIOS will be there


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

NEW STYLE is there!!!!


----------



## BigvicQ (Sep 4, 2011)

Rez made doing it big on 32's


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

smiley`s 84 fleetwood said:


> ttt


Just confirmed today we will be judging the REZ MADE Show Sept 22.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

Bird said:


> View attachment 521901
> Just confirmed today we will be judging the REZ MADE Show Sept 22.


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Bird said:


> View attachment 521901
> Just confirmed today we will be judging the REZ MADE Show Sept 22.


Bring plenty of shade, it gets hot, I mean hot. See you there!


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Bring plenty of shade, it gets hot, I mean hot. See you there!


does that mean u wanna car pool cuz i dont have a a/c


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bird said:


> View attachment 521901
> Just confirmed today we will be judging the REZ MADE Show Sept 22.


HELL YEA THE BEST JUDGING IN CALIFORNIA. THIS IS GOING TO BE A BAD ASS SHOW. SIC PRODUCTIONS DO IT RIGHT. LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS NOW :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

lrocky2003 said:


>


ttt


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

EL RAIDER said:


> any hotel info?



Just hit up the homies from rezmade, see if there is any show discounts. The casino has hotel rooms. They are very nice.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I can't wait going to make this show.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

BigvicQ said:


> Rez made doing it big on 32's



Those are some big rims!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

johnnie65 said:


> Just hit up the homies from rezmade, see if there is any show discounts. The casino has hotel rooms. They are very nice.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

We should be there


----------



## OneSweet63 (Apr 20, 2004)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Bring plenty of shade, it gets hot, I mean hot. See you there!


Hell ya it gets hot. Drive my 63 out there and by 11 it was in the 100's. Good show though and thank good for the casino to chill and relax.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

hotel has been reserved  is there move in on Fri?


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT cant wait


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

teff said:


> View attachment 512901
> View attachment 512902
> 
> *CASH AWARDS (PRE-REGISTER ONLINE HERE)
> ...


ttt


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

teff said:


> View attachment 512901
> View attachment 512902
> 
> *CASH AWARDS (PRE-REGISTER ONLINE HERE)
> ...


I HAVE A QUESTION IM THINKING OF TAKING MY CAR ( Y2K ) BUT ITS A 'EURO' OR SUB COMPACT ON SWEEPSTAKES ARE U GUYS HAVING A EURO OR SUBCOMPACT SWEEPSTAKES OR WHAT CATEGORY WOULD I COMMPEAT IN. ANY INFO PLEASE.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Newstyle Y2K said:


> I HAVE A QUESTION IM THINKING OF TAKING MY CAR ( Y2K ) BUT ITS A 'EURO' OR SUB COMPACT ON SWEEPSTAKES ARE U GUYS HAVING A EURO OR SUBCOMPACT SWEEPSTAKES OR WHAT CATEGORY WOULD I COMMPEAT IN. ANY INFO PLEASE.


As for your categorie you would be euro or import full custom. As for the sweepstakes we probally have to see what shows up and what fits best or call the # listed on the flyer and ask the club???


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Title Winner 79 said:


> WILL BE IN THE HOUSE


little Cochino :thumbsup:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

What are the Hop Rules?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

CROWDS91 said:


> What are the Hop Rules?


ttt


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

All these years here & I've never gone
Till this year I'll be there


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

?????


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## teff (Aug 30, 2011)

The rules will be explained to the hoppers the day of the show when they register. People have different ideas as to what class what car should be in, at one show a car can be in a certain class & go to another show & that same car will be in a whole other different class. Everyone has something to nagg about "MOST" of the time. We are in the process of getting a new judge to judge the hop this year & no one with RezMade has been into the hopping scene for a while so we aren't familiar with how to classify cars or how to tell who should compete against who. In the past there wouldn't be enough cars to compete in a class so instead of telling everyone there aren't enough cars to make a class & that be the end of it we would let them hop anyways & give them a cash award even if it's the 2nd place cash prize because it's not the hoppers who do show ups fault that no one else showed up. So RezMade's main priority is to put on a good hop for the spectators & still take care of the hoppers the best way we can. I hope this helps you a little even though I really didn't address your answer. But before every hop at every show we have had so far the judge find out everything then lets hoppers know who will hop against who. The day of the show some one will give rules that I don't know about, like rear end adjustments, lock up height, & the other crucial fabrications the hopper has to make to their cars. If I get any more info from a judge (once we find one) I will let you know just in case your still interested. Sorry for the lack of info but I'm keeping it real I don't know how to categorize hoppers & I'm not going to BS you just to get you to come to the show & waste your hard earned money.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE.....


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

THE U.F.L WILL BE IN YOUR HOUSE


----------



## BIGGER BLUE (Jan 11, 2006)

Bird said:


> ttt


WHT UP BIRD HOWS THE CREW ?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

BIGGER BLUE said:


> WHT UP BIRD HOWS THE CREW ?


Whats up Blue,, The crew is good.. Got a busy month of Sept coming up.. Hows the UFL doing??


----------



## wolverine (Dec 7, 2004)

It's about to be lowrider weekend in Fresno  Later that night 9/22 Mega Chicano legends live in concert featuring

El Chicano, *Joe* *Bataan*, Malo, Sunny Ozuna, Rene Y Rene, The Dupremes, *Joe* Bravo of the Sunglows & Thee Midniters El Chicano, Malo, Tierra, The Royal Jesters … ... :: *

Can't beat that a carshow and then a concert to and then back to the casino to gamble. Gonna be off the hook this weekend*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

wolverine said:


> It's about to be lowrider weekend in Fresno  Later that night 9/22 Mega Chicano legends live in concert featuring
> 
> El Chicano, *Joe* *Bataan*, Malo, Sunny Ozuna, Rene Y Rene, The Dupremes, *Joe* Bravo of the Sunglows & Thee Midniters El Chicano, Malo, Tierra, The Royal Jesters … ... :: *
> 
> Can't beat that a carshow and then a concert to and then back to the casino to gamble. Gonna be off the hook this weekend*



Plus THE CHOLO DJ during the car show.....


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

As for the hop......just talked the the guy who will be judging the hop. They are going to make it fair for everyone. Said remember 3 hoppers will have to make a full class to get the big money. But rules will be alot similar like at all shows. But they are going to work at all details on classes and rules before announcing them.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

How much is reg for tha hop


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

showoff85 said:


> How much is reg for tha hop


Last year. I believe it was $65 or $75 can't remember .....but somewhere Around there....


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Any bike categories.?


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Any bike categories.?


Yes lots if bike categories thus is a bad ass show REZMADE CC DOIN IT BIG...


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Damn need to find a ride to this one how much is it for bikes


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Damn need to find a ride to this one how much is it for bikes


is on the flyer 1st page

bikes pre $20 day of show $35

autos pre $30 day of show $45


deadline sept 8th ( no exeptions)


roll in time Fri 21st 5pm to 10 pm
sat 6 am to 10 am


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## stubborn4life (Apr 29, 2009)

The girls from REZMADE introduction.....


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all pop lockers......it's going down!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Missed this show last year, no way I'm missing it this year...see everyone there that Friday....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Spicy very spicy wing eating contest jumping off as well...


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Traffic will be in the house , we were there last year its a good show


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

cherry 64 said:


> Traffic will be in the house , we were there last year its a good show


:thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*
http://postimage.org/image/quy6wqruf/full/Will Be in The House *:yes:


----------



## Backyardboogiec.c (Sep 5, 2012)

Backyard boogie c.c will b there To hop


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

Prereg. was sent off Friday see you all there !


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

natives down their be ballin...not like us poor as mofo's up north!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

this is going to a good show


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

cherry 64 said:


> Traffic will be in the house , we were there last year its a good show


:thumbsup:


----------



## Title Winner 79 (Aug 2, 2011)

Will be in the house!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*CARNALES UNIDOS Will Be In The House...






*_


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

What time is move in on friday


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

OK....
ALL HOPPERS NEED TO BE THERE BY 10am....
$65 TO ENTER....
HOP WILL BE AT 11am....
ANY QUESTIONS CALL JUICE IT @(559)803-3273....

THANK YOU....


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

move in on friday is it jus for pre reg or none pre reg can go in that day also!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna be another bad ass show..........come on out.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Pedal Car category.?


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

If there is enough to make a class we will have a pedal car category!!


----------



## Twisted Dreamz_OC (Aug 1, 2012)

Would it fall under special interest if there isn't enough pedal cars


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

Twisted Dreamz_OC said:


> Would it fall under special interest if there isn't enough pedal cars


Yea thats a likely scenario if there is not 4 to make a class.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Bird said:


> Yea thats a likely scenario if there is not 4 to make a class.


Why wouldn't 3 make a class..???


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Calling all poplockers


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HEAVY HITTER MIGHT MAKE IT


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

newstyle_64 said:


> HEAVY HITTER MIGHT MAKE IT


NICE ..WHAT'S UP DOUG.!!!


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

if any one need any hydraulic needs from parts to repairs b4 the show hit me up i have all new parts ready to go .... J,D CUSTOMS ...559 800 4012..... ILL HAVE PARTS AT THE SHOW TOO ANYONE HAVE ANY ORDERS OR FOR PRICES ... PM ME...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Is it going to be hot there??


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Is it going to be hot there??


Yup bring your powder. Its going to be hot. The good thing is you can go in the casino.....to cool down......
make some good cd's I need a couple of dope ass oldskool
Jams.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

559karlo said:


> Yup bring your powder. Its going to be hot. The good thing is you can go in the casino.....to cool down......
> make some good cd's I need a couple of dope ass oldskool
> Jams.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## uce64 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

School supplies for all the kids....compliments of my family.


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WILL B THERE :thumbsup: T T T


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

Goodfellas will be there :nicoderm:


----------



## Bird (Oct 15, 2002)

ttt


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

6ix5iveIMP said:


> TRAFFIC CAR CLUB WILL B THERE :thumbsup: T T T


Yes sir see you in the morning


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

cherry 64 said:


> Yes sir see you in the morning


TTT C U THERE HOMIE!!


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nite life Santa Barbara on the way


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

BAD ASS SHOW LOTS OF CARS AND BIKES...!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Pics!!!


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

1SEXY80 said:


> Pics!!!


Yup coming soon...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Heard its a good show! Too bad i had to work today.


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

koo show bad part they turn down my club from .entering bcuz we were 10mins late..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Dam, I blew an amp in the first 15 minutes of the show so I couldn't do what I do. Came home early. It was a bigger show than last year. Dammit. Well I gotta fix it to be ready for the show in Laughlin next weekend. IOU Rez Made.


----------



## kololow (Apr 7, 2011)

Was good show


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:h5:


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Any pic or footage oh the hop?


----------



## kololow (Apr 7, 2011)

Hop pic


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)

Dam good show!!!


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

Any more pic of hop


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

showoff85 said:


> Any more pic of hop


I did the Dj work in front of the hop. There was only about 6 hoppers.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

djmikethecholodj said:


> I did the Dj work in front of the hop. There was only about 6 hoppers.


10 hoppers.....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

OOh ya my car chipped out....but it happens to all of us on a bad day my car hit 65"....


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

559karlo said:


> OOh ya my car chipped out....but it happens to all of us on a bad day my car hit 65"....



TTT


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

AZTEC IMAGE CC. had a good time out there thanks to RES MADE for a good show and hospitality TTT.


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

VERY GOOD SHOW TRAFFIC CAR CLUB HAD A GOOD TIME :thumbsup:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

Yup had a gd time at the show and still havent left still playing in da casino:x:


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)




----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

Good show be back next year god willing thanks rezmade


----------



## MIGGE_LOW (Jan 29, 2009)

*Good show rezmade "EXCLVSIVE STYLES C.C." had a good time.*


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

559karlo said:


> OOh ya my car chipped out....but it happens to all of us on a bad day my car hit 65"....


It's all good homie thanx for the air!


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

http://youtu.be/i67JlRfnIbI

Thank you Rez Made and Juice it . it was great show . hittin 80 inches


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

Im about to work on the video from the show. Should i post the hop 1st, the cars or the bikini contest, im have to think about this


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

lrocky2003 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## sapostyle805 (Oct 15, 2008)

Had great time wasn't used to the heat but well worth it see you guys out there next year rezmade


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks Rez Made had good time at the show was my first year but ill def be back!


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

THANKS REZ MADE WISH I COULDA BEEN THERE BUT AT LEAST MY CAR MADE IT REZ LIFE BABY !!REPRESENT....STRAIGHT OUTTA SILETZ OREGON


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

sapostyle805 said:


> Had great time wasn't used to the heat but well worth it see you guys out there next year rezmade


Great show ! See you next year


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

TUF E NUF AND GLIDE IN LOWS CHILLIN IN LEMOORE


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

I know you got a nice pic of the Silver 63


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

David's Cad GoodFellas C.C.


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## antdogbrownsociety (Jul 13, 2009)

WISH I COULD OF BEEN THERE CONGRATS GUYS AND THANKS GABINO FOR TAKING THE ELCOHOLIC FOR ME


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:uh:
Winner Winner Chicken Dinner


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

post the  bikini contest!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Had a great time thanks again.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> View attachment 545354


:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


>


wow more turn out than L.A show


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

LowriderLobo said:


> View attachment 545354


I was looking for pics of this whore. Any more??? ... :fool2:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> View attachment 545354










View attachment 545354


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice bikini contest video!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LowriderLobo said:


> View attachment 545354


:uh::fool2::h5::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

LOOKS LIKE A TITE SHOW. :yes::thumbsup::nicoderm:


----------



## BigDog31 (Sep 23, 2004)

johnnie65 said:


> Nice bikini contest video!


Where can we see the uncensored version?


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

BigDog31 said:


> Where can we see the uncensored version?


GOOD QUESTION! :thumbsup::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## sloejoe87 (Aug 18, 2003)

BigDog31 said:


> Where can we see the uncensored version?


somebody put this up. Looks like it was shot from a distance, but it's not bad.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

sloejoe87 said:


> somebody put this up. Looks like it was shot from a distance, but it's not bad.


----------



## Newstyle Y2K (May 27, 2009)

WE THE NAVARRO FAMILY AN Y2K JUST WANT TO THANK REZMADE CAR CLUB FOR A WONDERFULL SHOW WELL ORGANIZED :thumbsup:. WILL BE THERE NEXT YEAR SI DIOS NOSDA VIDA


----------



## BigDog31 (Sep 23, 2004)

sloejoe87 said:


> somebody put this up. Looks like it was shot from a distance, but it's not bad.


NICE!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

nice pictures ttt


----------



## kingmendoza (Mar 8, 2010)

good show and good pix, had a real good time out there but happy to b back home to WASHINGTON :thumbsup: just really sad my red 62 got there late :tears: but its about the support, NEW FRIENDS C.C. 509 CHAPTER coming all the way out there to support r brothers and sisters :h5:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

sloejoe87 said:


> somebody put this up. Looks like it was shot from a distance, but it's not bad.



The lil kid in the red shirt... Bottom right... LOL


----------



## kingmendoza (Mar 8, 2010)

any more pix or videos of this show :dunno:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Ralph B presents (Jul 15, 2012)




----------

